# General Naruto Announcement/Spoiler Thread



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

In this thread, post new announcements/scans/spoilers/translations pertaining to the upcoming Mitsuki One-Shot and Boruto manga.

_*ONLY*_ official announcements, spoilers, and translations must be posted here. Comments, questions, reactions must be directed to their respective discussion threads.

→ 

→  *(NO CHAPTER SPOILERS!)*

→ *(CHAPTER SPOILERS!)*


*PLEASE DISCUSS AND POST NEWEST/UPCOMING CHAPTER SPOILERS IN KONOHA TELEGRAMS!

*​


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 7, 2016)

Re-upload of the preview since the host of the previous pic seemed to have taken it down (it isn't showing up & link doesn't lead anywhere for me).




Replaced old tags. @Platypus ​


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 7, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Re-upload of the preview since the host of the previous pic seemed to have taken it down (it isn't showing up & link doesn't lead anywhere for me).



My translation:

行くぜ！！！新時代！！！

Let's go!!! Onto the new era!!!

間もなく幕を開ける
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ−ナルト−」から連なる新たなる物語！！
その先行カットを少し��☻け公開！！！

Soon, the curtain will be rising upon a new story that extends from the 'NARUTO' series!!
We're releasing only a few of these preceding cuts!

特大Cカラー
超ボルュー��☻でスタート！！

A super-huge cover colour!
Starting with a super-volume!!

父ちゃんとは違うん��☻よ
才能が！！

I'm different from my Dad because of my talent!!

--------------

Mitsuki Gaiden:

Cカラー45P!!

Cover colour, 45 Pages!!

ミツ��☻X大蛇丸

Mitsuki X Orochimaru

この組み合わせ、まさに蛇道

This combination is certainly the Jyadou ('Way of the Snake')


Replaced old tags. @Platypus ​


----------



## animetheory (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 15, 2016)

HQ of the above from this week's WSJ:


*Spoiler*: __ 













My trans:

来る！新時代の忍たち！！！

The new generation of shinobi is coming!!

Mitsuki Gaiden page:

この道を行けば
どうなるものか…

What will happen if you go down this path...?

超危険ドS級任務、開幕！！

The super dangerous S-Rank mission begins!!

Boruto Series page:

七代目火影、ナルトが治める木ノ葉の里。そこから卷き起こる、新たなる忍たちの物語がこの春開幕！！

The Nanadaime Hokage, Naruto, governs Konoha village. Bursting forth from there will be the new stories of the shinobi, which releases this spring!!

父ちゃんのダッセェ時代とは違うン?☻よ！

It'll be different from father's lame era!


Replaced old tags. @Platypus ​


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 15, 2016)

WSJ preview for the Mitsuki Gaiden next week (basically fluff)



今明かされる
過去の一��☻片...!?

Now we'll reveal a piece of his past...!?

伝説復活の前日�☻�！！
あの謎の�☻�えがここに！！
特別��☻み切Cカラー４５P！！

A prequel to the revival of the legend!!
The answer to that mystery is in here!!
A special one-shot with a colour cover and 45 pages!!

BORUTO以前の、あの少年の物語が…！？

The story of that boy prior to the BORUTO series is....!?


Replaced old tags. @Platypus ​


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2016)

There are extra pages that didn't get included in the scan release:

(Originally from the second half of my reddit post about Mitsuki Gaiden from here: )

Mitsuki Intro




*Spoiler*: __ 





ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト― 外伝 ～満ちた月が照らす道～を読む前に！！を読む前に！！

Before you read 'Naruto Gaiden: The Path Illuminated by the Waxing Moon'

BEFORE THE 「BORUTO−ボルトー」キャラクターガイド

Before 'BORUTO' Character Guide

今回の読切はナルトの息子、ボルト達が忍者学校を卒業する直前のエビソード「七代目火彩と緋色の花つ月」の、更に以前の物語だ！！このページでは、今回の主役「ミツキ」について徹底開発するぞ！！

This one-shot is an episode that's set just prior to when Naruto's son and Boruto's comrades graduate from the Ninja academy. Moreover, it's a story from before 'The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring Month'!! On this page, you'll see the complete history of the main character to this story, 'Mitsuki'.

ワケあり！？謎の少年！！

What are the circumstances for this mysterious boy!?

今回の主役！！ ミツキ（Age ?)

The main character this time is Mitsuki (unknown age) !!

独特の雰囲気を持つ、マイぺースな少年？忍者。結構ボルトと仲が良い。

He has a peculiar atmosphere about him; A boy who does things at his own pace, and also a ninja. He's quite close with Boruto (/on good friendly terms).

Boruto -Naruto The Movie-で主役！！

The Main character of Boruto-Naruto The Movie-!! Uzumaki Boruto (Age 12)

七代目火影、うずまきナルトの息子！！

The son of Uzumaki Naruto, the Seventh Hokage!!

ナルトと違い、器用に何でもこなす少年忍者。

He's different from Naruto in that he's a boy ninja who skillfully and easily handles anything.

妹に色んな意味で弱い。

In many ways, he's soft towards his younger sister.

七代目火彩と緋色の花つ月で主役！！

The main character of the Seventh Hokage and The Scarlet Spring Month!! Uchiha Sarada (Age 12)

火影を目指すメガネのくノ一。一見クールだが、思い込みも激しい。

A kunoichi who wears glasses and has her aim set upon becoming the Hokage. At first glance, she seems cool--but she's also very assertive

目指すは火影！！サスケ＆サクラの娘！！

She's aiming to be Hokage; The daughter of Sasuke and Sakura!!

木ノ葉丸班

Team Konohamaru

三代目火影の孫で上忍の木ノ葉丸の下、ボルト・サラダ・ミツキの３人の下忍で構成された班だ！！

He's the grandson of the Sandaime. Under the Jounin Konohamaru, the team is composed of three genin: Boruto, Sarada, and Mitsuki!!

ミツキってどんなヤツ！？ 1

What kind of person is Mitsuki? Part 1

最近木ノ葉隠れのさとに引っ越してきたらしい！！

It seems as though he just recently moved into the village of Konoha!!

他の里からやってきたというミツキ。忍者アカデミー時は、あまりサラダとは関わりがなかったようだ。

Mitsuki is said to have come from another village. During his time at the Ninja Academy, it doesn't seem as though he had much of a friendship with Sarada.

ミツキってどんなヤツ！？ 2

What kind of person is Mitsuki? Part 2

少し毒舌！！

A bit of a sharp wit!!

お年頃の少女に対して少々天然＆辛辣な一言を浴びせる一面も。繊細な乙女心は分からないようだ。

On the other hand, and towards the girls who are his peers, he pours out a single-- and a bit naturally harsh--statement. It doesn't seem as though he understands the sensitive mindset of girls.

…どいうことで、ミツキのルーツに迫る物語は次のページから！！

...What do you mean--on the next page begins the story that heads towards Mitsuki's roots!!




Short Boruto Next Generations Ad:






*Spoiler*: __ 





次号新たな伝説が幕を開ける！！！

On the next issue, we raise the curtain upon a new legend!!

うずまきナルトの息子・うずまきボルトが忍界に新たな旋風を起こす！！

Uzumaki Naruto's son, Uzumaki Boruto, causes a new whirlwind in the ninja world!

うずまきナルトとうちはサスケが忍界に平和をもたらし、十余年。

Uzumaki Naruto and Uchiha Sasuke have brought peace upon the ninja world for over a decade.

彼らの”次世代”が躍動する物語が、ついに開幕！！

Finally it's the release of the lively tale of their 'Next Generation'

特大Cからー５９P！！

A super-sized centre colour! With 59 pages!!




And then the preview at the end of this week's WSJ:





*Spoiler*: __ 





ナルトの思いを継いだボルトたちの物語が月１連載でジャンプに登場！！

The beginning of the new monthy serialization in JUMP...it's the story of Boruto and his comrades who have inherited Naruto's sentiments!!

伝説は再び紡がれる…！！

Spinning the legend once again...!!

新たなる忍物語開幕！！

Raising the curtain upon a new story of ninjas!!

新連載特大Cカラー５９P！！

A new serialization with an super-sized centre colour and 59 pages!!

Next week preview:

ナルトが治める木ノ葉の里に事件が発生…！？

An incident occurs while Naruto is governing Konoha village...!?





Kishimoto's comment at the end of this week's WSJ:



お久しぶりです。今回の読切よりも、来週からの「BORUTO」の連載よろしくです！

It's been quite a while! Even after this one-shot, and starting next week, please look forward to the BORUTO serialization!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (May 27, 2016)

*

The first volume of Boruto manga will be released on August 4, 2016, it means that the first volume will contain the first four chapters of the manga. And definitely the manga will have more than one volume...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

